# Puppies nose



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

My understanding - I'm not a breeder so do not have direct experience - is that noses will continue to darken over the first few weeks. I think 15 days is still too early to know for sure. The photos you shared seem to be the newborn photos; do you have more recent pics?


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I would expect this puppy's nose to turn brown, rather than black, as it gets older. Black noses are preferred in the show ring, but brown is very common in apricot poodles.


----------

